# More Press Coverage on Saltwater Registry



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

More Press Coverage on Saltwater Registry 

Asbury Park Press

http://www.app.com/article/20110117...twater-registry-facing-another-possible-delay

Press of Atlantic City

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_87c4ec48-22a7-11e0-8c42-001cc4c002e0.html


Anthony P. Mauro, Sr 

Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Conservation Foundation
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance Environmental Projects 


Join the NJOA, "Help us to help you ensure your outdoor freedoms!"____


JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html





Officers: Ed Markowski, Captain Pete Grimbilas, Jerry Natale, Len Wolgast, PhD., Anthony Mauro


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Would a Licence fee turn into a Christey Piggy Bank?


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

Be very wary of the source of the Press of Atlantic City article. That individual has been campaigning for a saltwater license on almost every fishing forum for NJ. He has also been banned by a number of them as well and continues to post using various pseudonyms. His information is skewed and in many cases inaccurate.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

junkmansj said:


> Would a Licence fee turn into a Christey Piggy Bank?


If enacted it will have the potential of becoming what you see in California:

2011 all waters license fees:

Resident Sport Fishing $43.46

Nonresident Sport Fishing $116.90


----------

